# لمن يريد دراسة الطيران



## laklok10 (25 أغسطس 2006)

*- بعض الحركات الجوية التي يطلبها المختبر أثناء الاختبار العملي . 
- في الرخصة الاولى : 
يعمل الطالب حرف(S ) بالطائرة حيث يختار الطالب طريقا مستقيما ويبدأ بعمل لفات بالطائرة ويجب على الطالب أن يراعي الجهة تأتي من الريح حتى لا تخرجة عن مسارة وأن يكون ارتفاع الطائرة ثابتا مع كل اللفات . 
التدريب : 
- عندما يحصل الطيار على ( 1500 ) ساعة طيران يصبح مؤهلا أن يختبر في رخصة . 
يعمل الطيار بالطائراة ذات المروحة حيث يختار الطيار طريقا مستقيما ويبدأ بعمل لفات بالطائرة بعرض الطريق على شكل الرقم الانجليزي ( ^) ويجب على الطيار أن يراعي الجهة التي تأتي منها الريح حتى لاتخرجة عن مساره وأن يكون أرتفاع الطائرة ثابتا مع كل اللفات . 
قيمة التكلفة لدراسة الطيران فهي تحسب بعدد ساعات الطيران والساعة بحوالي 250 ريال بمدرب وغير مدرب بحوالي 550 ريال . وتحسب ساعة الطيران في الطائرة سسنا بمحرك واحد أما ساعة الطيران في الطائرات ذات المحركين تكون بحوالي 550 ريال .

وتحسب ساعة الطيران من وقت تشغيل محرك الطائرة ( وهي عبارة عن ساعة زمن حقيقية ) باستخدام عداد خاص في ملف الطائرة . 
- شهادات الطيران تعطى من مدارس ومعاهد الطيران وتعتبر كوثيقة تخرج . 
- أما رخصة الطيران فتعطى من أدارة الطيران الفيدرالية الامريكية ويجب على الطيار أن يحملها معه بالاضافة الىالكشف الطبي عند القيام برحلة جوية بالطائرة . 
تعليمات الطيران:لقد وضعت منظمة الطيران العالمية العديد من التعليمات وحرصت على توضيحها وتدريسها حتى تكون نهجا واضحا يلتزم به جميع الطيارين ، ووزعتها على عدة نقاط كالاتي : 
كتاب تسجيل المطار : 
يجب أن يتو افر كتاب يختص بكل طيار يسجل فيه كل أنواع التدريب التي تلقاها وساعات الطيران التي جمعها حتى يكون مرجعا يؤهله لدخول أي أختبار . 
انواع الطائرات : 
نظرا لاختلاف أنواع الطائرات من حيث الحجم والسرعة والتجهيز فقد وضعت تعليمات تلتزم كل طيار بأن يتدرب ويطلع على كل طائرة تستجد علية اذا وجد بها اختلاف في سرعتها أو حجمها أو في أجهزتها قبل أن يصبح أحد افراد طاقمها .*
__________________
يتبع




:78:


----------

